# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 3.01 Released [31/07/2017]

## mohamed73

*What is New ? Added Write Certificate for following models* Samsung Qualcomm *SM-A3000 / SM-A3009/ SM-A300F/ SM-A300FU/ SM-A300G/ SM-A300H/ SM-A300HQ/ SM-A300M/ SM-A300XU/ SM-A300XZ/ SM-A300Y/ 
SM-A300YZ/ SM-A5000/ SM-A5009/ SM-A500F/ SM-A500F1 / SM-A500FQ/ SM-A500FU/ SM-A500G/ SM-A500H/ SM-A500HQ/ SM-A500K/  SM-A500L/ SM-A500M/ SM-A500S/ SM-A500W/ SM-A500XZ/ SM-A500Y/ SM-A500YZ/ SM-A5100/ SM-E500F/ SM-E500H/ SM-E500HQ/ 
SM-E500M/ SM-E500YZ / SM-E7000/ SM-E7009/ SM-E700F/ SM-E700H/ SM-E700M/ SM-G310R5/ SM-G3139D/ SM-G3502C/ SM-G3502i/  SM-G3502L/ SM-G3502T/ SM-G350L/ SM-G350M/ SM-G3518/ SM-G3556D/ SM-G3558/ SM-G3559/ SM-G357FZ/ SM-G3568V/ SM-G3588V/ 
SM-G3589W/ SM-G3606/ SM-G3608/ SM-G3609/ SM-G360AZ/ SM-G360BT/ SM-G360F/ SM-G360FY/ SM-G360G/ SM-G360GY/ SM-G360M/  SM-G360P/ SM-G3360R6/ SM-G360T/ SM-G360T1/ SM-G360V/ SM-G3815/ SM-G3819/ SM-G3819D/ SM-G386T/ SM-G386T1/ SM-G386W/ 
SM-G5108/ SM-G5108Q/ SM-G5109/ SM-G5306W/ SM-G5308W/ SM-G5309W/ SM-G530A/ SM-G530AZ/ SM-G530BT/ SM-G530F/ SM-G530FQ/  SM-G530FZ/ SM-G530H/ SM-G530M/ SM-G530MU/ SM-G530P/ SM-G530R4/ SM-G530R7/ SM-G530T/ SM-G530T1/ SM-G530W/ SM-G530W/  SM-G6000/ SM-G600FY/ SM-G710/ SM-G7102/ SM-G7102T/ SM-G7105/ SM-G7105H/ SM-G7105L/ SM-G7106/ SM-G7108/ SM-G7108V/ 
SM-G7109/ SM-G710K/ SM-G710L/ SM-G710S/ SM-G7200/ SM-G7202/ SM-G720AX/ SM-G720N0/ SM-G730A/ SM-G730V/ SM-G730W8/  SM-G7508Q/ SM-G7509/ SM-G750H/ SM-G800H/ SM-G800H-DS/ SM-G800HQ/ SM-G800R4/ SM-G8508S/ SM-G850A/ SM-G850W/ SM-G860P/ 
SM-G870A/ SM-G870F/ SM-G870W/ SM-G9006V/ SM-G9006W/ SM-G9008V/ SM-G9008W/ SM-G8009D/ SM-G9009W/ SM-G900A/ SM-G900AZ/  SM-G900F/ SM-G900FD-DS/ SM-G900I/ SM-G900K/ SM-G900L/ SM-G900M/ SM-G900MD/ SM-G900P/ SM-G900R4/ SM-G900R6/ SM-G900R7/ 
SM-G900S/ SM-G900T/ SM-G900T1/ SM-G900T3/ SM-G900V/ SM-G900W8/ SM-G901F/ SM-G906K/ SM-G906L/ SM-G906S/ SM-G910S/  SM-G9198/ SM-J5007/ SM-J5008/ SM-J5007/ SM-J5008/ SM-J500F/ SM-J500FN/ SM-J500G/ SM-J500H/ SM-J500M/ SM-J500N0/ SM-J500Y/  SM-J7008/ SM-J700K/ GT-S7275B/ GT-S7275R/ GT-S7275T/ GT-S7275Y/ GT-I9158P/ GT-I9192I/ GT-I9195I/ GT-I9301I/ GT-I9301Q/ 
GT-I9308I/ GT-I9515/ GT-I9515L/SM-N7502/ SM-N750K/ SM-N750L/ SM-N750S/ SM-N9002/ SM-N9005/ SM-N9006/ SM-N9007/ SM-N9008/ 
SM-N9008S/ SM-N9008V/ SM-N9009/ SM-N900A/ SM-N900K/ SM-N900L/ SM-N900R4/ SM-N900S/ SM-N900T/ SM-N900U/ SM-N900W8/  SM-N9100/ SM-N9106W/ SM-N9109W/ SM-N910A/ SM-N910F/ SM-N910G/ SM-N910R4/ SM-N910T/ SM-N910T2/T3/ SM-N910W8/ SM-N9150/ 
SM-N915A/ SM-N915D/ SM-N915F/ SM-N915FY/ SM-N915G/ SM-N915J/ SM-N915R4/ SM-N915T/ SM-N915W8/ SM-T331/ SM-T331C/ SM-T332/ 
SM-T335/ SM-T335K/ SM-T335L/ SM-T337A/ SM-T337T/ SM-T350/ SM-T355/ SM-T355C/ SM-T355Y/ SM-T357T/ SM-T357W/ SM-T360/ SM-T365/ SM-T365M/ SM-T365Y*  Samsung Exynos** *SM-A310F / SM-A310M / SM-A310N0 / SM-A310X / SM-A310Y / SM-A510F / SM-A510FD / SM-A510K / SM-A510L / SM-A510M / SM-A510S / SM-A510X / SM-A510Y / SM-A7108 / SM-A710F / SM-A710FD / SM-A710K / SM-A710L / SM-A710M / SM-A710S / SM-A710X / SM-A710Y / SM-G150N0 / SM-G1050N0 /  SM-G1050NK / SM-G1050NL / SM-G1050NS / SM-G155S / SM-G5500 / SM-G550FY / SM-G750A / SM-G750F / SM-G800F / SM-G800M / SM-G800X / SM-G800Y / SM-G850F / SM-G850FQ / SM-G850K / SM-G850L / SM-G850M / SM-G850S / SM-G850Y / SM-G890A / SM-G903F / SM-G903N / SM-G903W / SM-G9200 / SM-G9208 / SM-G9209 / SM-G920A / SM-G920F / SM-G920F-DS / SM-G920FQ / SM-G920I / SM-G920K / SM-G920L / SM-G920S / SM-G920T / SM-G920T1 / SM-G920W8 / SM-G925A / SM-G925F / SM-G925FQ / SM-G925I / SM-G925K / SM-G925L / SM-G925S / SM-G925T / SM-G925W8 / SM-G9287 / SM-G9287C / SM-G928A / SM-G928C / SM-G928F / SM-G928G / SM-G928I / SM-G928K / SM-G928L / SM-G928N0 / SM-G928S / SM-G928T / SM-G928W8 / SM-J700F / SM-J700H / SM-J700M / GT-N7000 / GT-N700B / GT-N7100 / GT-N7100T / GT-N7102 / GT-N7102I / GT-N7105 / GT-N7105T / GT-N7108 / GT-N8000 / GT-N8005 / GT-N8010 / GT-N8013 / GT-N8020 / SM-N750 / SM-N7500Q / SM-N7505 / SM-N7505L / SM-N7506V / SM-N7507 / SM-N900 / SM-N900Q / SM-N910C / SM-N910CQ / SM-N910H / SM-N910K / SM-N910L / SM-N910S / SM-N910U / SM-N9200 / Sm-N9208 / SM-N9208 / SM-N920A / SM-N920C / SM-N920CD / SM-N920F / SM-N920G / SM-N920I / SM-N920K / SM-N920L / SM-N920S / SM-N920T / SM-N920V / SM-N920W8 / SM-T375L / SM-T375S / SM-T3777** *  *Qualcomm MI Account Removal Improved**MTK Flasher Improved**Samsung New Frp Method Fixed**Many Bugs are Fixed*   *Stay tuned we have lot more for upcoming updates.  WARNING : IMEI   Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is Intended to   Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone Back Under Battery.
We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this   Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal Activity done by   using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Harware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shiping or any Stock availabilty, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.  * *Download Link  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  **

----------


## شاروخان احمد

مشكوووووووووووووووووور

----------

